

Show HN: A middleweight CSS grid-able unframework - petewailes
http://wail.es/opendaws/

======
petewailes
This came about out of a desire to build a semantically correct framework,
without the heaviness of Foundation & Bootstrap etc, and with baseline aligned
typography and forms. Demo available here: <http://wail.es/opendaws/demo.php>

Feedback hugely appreciated.

